# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  ¿Inundaciones en Murcia?

## G20

Unas lluvias inferiores a un litro provocan inundaciones en una zona de Murcia. ¿qué tipo de noticias son estas?. ¿Llovió más por otras zonas?. 
Según aemet ayer no hay registros de precipitaciones en Murcia y el 20 de septiembre:
Precipitación acumulada
Estación
Provincia
mm
Puerto Lumbreras	Murcia	2.6
Lorca	Murcia	1.3

Y el 19 tampoco hay datos de precipitaciones: 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...g&x=d05&f=tmax

¿Con esos datos puede correr alguna rambla...?

"Aunque fueron de escasa intensidad (apenas 0'4 litros por metro cuadrado) las precipitaciones caídas en la madrugada del pasado martes anegaron varios terrenos de cultivo en la zona de la pedanía de Campillo".

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...po/768822.html

----------


## termopar

Tuvo que ser una tormenta muy localizada pues no hay más datos que los que indicas. Para calcular la escorrentía según la precipitación puede servirte esto: http://hidrologia.usal.es/temas/Hid_sup_3.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

Suele pasar esas cosas. Por mala suerte(ya que se necesitan muchos recursos para mantenerlo), no tenemos una red de recogida pluviométrica en cada punto. 
Probablemente fuese una tormenta que caería aguas arriba, que hiciese correr todo el agua. No es la primera vez que se inunda una localidad en la que no ha llovido. Ni será la última.

----------

